# RMC Advice/Help Please



## jacobg (21 Sep 2010)

Okay,  hi guys 
So I have a few questions and would appreciate the insight. I know there are probably posts like mine, but really wanted an answer that was specific ( or as specific as you can make it) to my case.

So I'm in my final year of high school in BC, 16 years old, my grade 11 marks were quite unsatisfactory about 67% avg. And was wondering how much of an impact this would have on my acceptance. Grade 12 I plan on getting better marks, aiming for around 86%, very possible for myself just haven't applied myself in past years. I would like to get into chemistry, politics or psychology.Also I'm fluent in French, and have been in french immersion since kindergarden. At the end of the year, grade 12, i will graduate with my dual diploma, one the normal dogwood, and the second for french immersion. Will this help me stand out in the selection process? And also i have been at McDonald's for the past 3 years and have been promoted twice, and currently in the process of doing my steps to being a manager. Does this help as well? As for volunteer hours i have a bunch that i have accumulated over the summers at church, and this past summer I lead a team of youths where we went into the community and had day camps for kids. But i have never really played any team sports, but i commit to working out about 3-4 times a week for about 2 hours each session. Does all this help stand out? I plan on going to the CFRC this upcoming week and dropping off my questionnaire, I'm really hoping to attend RMC next fall. I am really quite nervous about wether or not i will be accepted.

All and any information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## pudd13 (21 Sep 2010)

Hey, I dropped off my application last week, so I am by no means an expert, but I may be able to give you some tips.

I have heard that they will weigh your Grade 11 marks quite heavily because they are the most recent FINAL marks that you will have to submit (if you are applying during your Grade 12 year). They will also consider your Grade 10 marks. If you had a good year in Grade 10, and you do well in Grade 12, then they may disregard your Grade 11 marks, it's tough to say. But I encourage you to try as hard as you can in school, and beef up all other areas of your application also.

Fluency in French is great. It won't help much on your application from what I know, but if you do get in, it will make your life a lot easier at RMC because you will be devoting less of your much valued time to learning French. I also come from BC, and I did not have the privilege of being in am immersion program. I took French in Grade 12, and I fear I have lost most of my ability in it, and I will likely pay for it at RMC. French skill is not a requirement for ROTP Applicants, but it is completely mandatory for RMC graduates. It obviously will not hurt you any though.

McDonald's experience sounds great, it sounds like you have a bit of a leadership position which will bode very well for you on your application and in your interview. Any and all volunteer time is excellent. It shows leadership, and usually the ability to work on a team (depending on where you volunteer I suppose). The leadership experience is all great, and will do wonders. 

Team sports; if you can, you should try and start that as soon as possible. Teamwork skills are something that the CFRC looks for in all applicants, not just ROTP applicants, and any team sports you play will be of great value to you on your application.

You say that you plan on going to drop off your questionnaire. This is all great and dandy, and I assume when you say the questionnaire, you mean the ROTP/RETP Questionnaire. You should also know that that is only part of the application, you need 4 other common CF forms, as well as some ID and other various items. I suggest you contact your nearest CFRC before submitting anything, just to ensure you have all the stuff you need. 

RMC and the ROTP program is quite competitive, as I am sure you already know. Anything and everything you can do to help improve yourself, you should do. It will only help. And this goes with all aspects of life, not just school. There is no cut off mark for grades. I have heard of some students getting in with fairly low averages, but they were absolutely stellar in all other aspects of life (teamwork abilities, leadership potential, and so forth), and I have also heard of students with 96% averages that do not get in, because they have no team work abilities, or no leadership potential, and so on. So it is difficult to say what is the one thing any person should do to improve themselves, because there is no one thing. The selection panel is looking for well rounded individuals to lead in the CF, so whatever you can do to better yourself in any aspect of life will help you with the application process. Even if you think you are the best candidate they will ever see, I always encourage people that are considering ROTP to improve themselves even further.

Hope this was helpful, and not too winded. 

Out of curiosity, what are your preferences in occupation?


----------



## jacobg (21 Sep 2010)

Okay,
Thanks man your reply helped out alot.

 So i got my avg. from school and they said 72.5% for grade 11 and 77.4% for grade 10. Okay so i will phone the CFRC to find out what i need to bring. For example what document and papers would i have to bring.


----------



## yoman (21 Sep 2010)

jacobg said:
			
		

> Okay,
> Thanks man your reply helped out alot.
> 
> So i got my avg. from school and they said 72.5% for grade 11 and 77.4% for grade 10. Okay so i will phone the CFRC to find out what i need to bring. For example what document and papers would i have to bring.



Much of the information you are looking for is on the recruiting website. http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step1-1


----------



## jacobg (21 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## pudd13 (21 Sep 2010)

Yes I definitely recommend you talk to your nearest CFRC. They will tell you extra little blurbs that aren't on the website. The website will tell you all the forms you need to fill out, and that you need photo ID as well as proof of citizenship or a birth certificate. I thought I had everything I need, and I did, but when I called the CFRC they told me it wouldn't hurt to include a photocopy of my SIN card because it would be needed later on in the application process anyways, and turning it in early is just one less thing to do later. So, the website is very helpful, but I still recommend you call ahead of time to your CFRC and tell them everything you are going to hand in, and ask them if you are missing anything.


----------



## jacobg (22 Sep 2010)

Alright


----------

